# Pinhead crickets



## stepheneashia (Feb 3, 2017)

Are there any larger dart frogs that will eat pinhead crickets? Or, do I need to look into tree frog species?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

a lot of larger darts will eat true pinheads. Most Dendrobates, Phyllobates and Ameerega species will.

P. terribilis can take 1/4" crickets with no problem too.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I feed pinheads to my whole collection 1-2x a month. My Ranitomeya, pumilio and tincs all eat them with no trouble that I've ever noticed.


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

My frogs all love pinheads (auratus, terribilis, tinctorious), but I only feed pinheads maybe once a month or so as a special treat.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you are working with the Dendrobates ssp (example tinctorius) then you can feed larger crickets (I used to use 10 day old crickets for adult Dendrobates). Using these larger crickets reduces the losses that you normally see with pinheads. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

